# Solved: What is the tiny hole on a ibook g4 screen



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the tiny hole on a ibook g4 screen


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

computerboyo said:


> What is the tiny hole on a ibook g4 screen


Your Apple has a worm in it.

Just kidding. I don't think those (though there are a wide variety of iBook G4s out there) have built-in iSight cameras, so my first thought of it being a light sensor for the camera goes out the window. Does this iBook have a backlit keyboard?

Could you narrow down the possible models that this could be so I can find a picture of it to reference?


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

ibook g4 mid 2005 1.33ghz 12inch
no backlite keybord
















Andrew


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean this? A little magnetic hook is in there and when the screen is almost all the way shut, it comes down.


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

no the pin hole on the side












Andrew


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Microphone? Don't know. Launch some software that utilizes the internal mic and then (lightly) move your finger over the hole. Do you get loud scratchy noises? Do the meters (if applicable) jump off the charts? 

Then that's what it is. If not, no clue. Look for a worm.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

take a picture and post it so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Scroll up four posts (from yours), click on the image therein, look to the right of the display, and behold the hole in all its glory. 

I'm still guessing microphone. But I've never had an iBook, so all it is is a guess.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

ya, that is a microphone


----------

